# Vistana Beach Club



## wolfhound89 (Apr 11, 2011)

Next month the family and I are about to embark on another vacation to a new and unexplored location.  This year we are headed to The Vistana Beach Club in Florida.  We are hoping for the fun in the sun and on the beach without the temptation of Disney and the other larger attractions.  Two years ago we had a great time at Myrtle Beach and are hoping for the same on this trip.  

I am posting in the forum to see if anyone has visited this property recently and what comments you may have.  The search function in the forum kicks out a SQL database error.  So, I have not been able to undertake an automated search.

How is the local area?  What is available within walking distance or a short drive?  Is there activities for kids 5 and under to do both on and off property?

In the past the advice received here has been excellent and I look forward to hearing from you.

Thank you.


----------



## chriskre (Apr 12, 2011)

Howdy Neighbor.   

I'll be there next month too.  
I've never been before either so can't help you there but I'll see you at the pool.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 12, 2011)

The best way to search TUG is to put this in your google search box-

"vistana beach club"site:tugbbs.com

If you join TUG, you will also have access to the TUG Resort Reviews & Ratings, where this property has 54 reviews.

Another good source for reviews is www.tripadvisor.com - put the resort name in the search box.


----------



## wolfhound89 (Apr 12, 2011)

Denise - thanks for the info.  As I stated in my original post, the forum has been a great source of information.  I will look into joining TUG.  Not only for resort information but for information concerning buying and selling.

Thank you again.


----------



## Bob B (Apr 12, 2011)

It's been years since we've been there but I always thought it was a fabulous resort for families with young kids.  They certainly did offer activities when we were there and I'll be shocked if you don't have a great time.  As I recall there wasn't a whole lot withing walking distance, maybe a small strip mall with an ice cream shop???

Conchy Joe's was a nice spot for dinner, entertaining and good for all.  Sorry I can't remember more than that.


----------



## Sea Six (Apr 12, 2011)

Our biggest problem with this resort is the small pool.  They put chairs on the car port just to try and provide more space.  Who wants to sit on the roof away from the pool?  I understand the pool was built when the resort had only one building, and now it has two. There are some nice restaurants in Jensen Beach, but there isn't much to do.  It will certainly be a contrast to the Disney area.


----------



## Dori (Apr 13, 2011)

We too like Vistana's Beach Club. We took our family to an Oceanographic place just down the road, and it was very interesting. they got to touch rays, and view all sorts of marine creatures. The cost was nominal. I'm sorry I don't remember the exact name, but the resort could tell you.

I don't know if the manatees have headed farther out to sea yet, but we got to view them near Fort Pierce, which is not too far away.

Dori


----------



## wolfhound89 (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank you to everyone who provided comments it is greatly appreciated. 

Two quick follow-up questions.


Are the patios enclosed with screens?  (Orlando & Myrtle Beach were)
Who should I speak with about getting a specific floor?


Thank you.


----------



## Dori (Apr 17, 2011)

I don't recall the balconies being screened in. You can call the resort directly to make requests for room placement. I do believe that Friday check-ins get the beachfront building, and Saturday/Sunday check-ins get the building that is set back from the beach.

Dori


----------



## Bob B (Apr 17, 2011)

The patios are not screened.  It didn't seem to be needed down there.

Don't know the answer to your second question.  If I recall correctly, the Friday/Sunday check-ins were for the ocean front (older) building and Saturday was for the other building.  The floor location really doesn't matter that much, particularly for the ocean front building.


----------



## nanc65093 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi,

We exchanged in for 2 weeks in late January this year.  Friday check-ins are placed in the ocean front building.  The lanai/patio areas are not screened.

It was a very relaxing stay.  You hear the surf when the windows are opened, you are literally a stones throw away.  The staff are very helpful, there are a few casual restaurants within walking distance and a Publix supermarket about 3-4 miles south.

The pool area is small but we walked the beach every day, you can walk for miles.  Again, its not high excitement but very relaxing.

Enjoy your stay,

Nancy


----------



## Sea Six (Apr 23, 2011)

nanc65093 said:


> The pool area is small but we walked the beach every day, you can walk for miles.  Again, its not high excitement but very relaxing.



Did you get a chair by the pool, or did you have to sit up on the car port??  Weird place - don't think I would go back there.  We also found the sand on the beach very difficult to walk on.  Too soft - feet sunk in and it was just not easy to walk on.


----------



## nanc65093 (Apr 23, 2011)

We had no trouble getting chairs by the pool when we wanted them, but we were there from January 28 thru February 11.  We rented beach chairs and sat on the beach several days...


----------



## wolfhound89 (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the answers.  We are checking in on a Thursday however, I am fairly confident that we will be able to get the floor and building that we are looking.

Both the wife and I take a fair share of pictures and hope to be able to share a few with the forum.  Maybe even while we are there is the wifi is good.

Thanks again.


----------



## wolfhound89 (Nov 10, 2011)

I thought that I had followed-up on my original post.  I guess I did not.

This was a wonderful resort.  It is off the beaten path and not really close to any activities.  We spent a fair amount of time on the beach and loved it.  From room to beach in five minutes.  Can't beat that.

Not a lot for the kiddos to do but back on the mainland there was some really neat touristy things to do.

The only real complaint was the garbage truck coming at 6am every morning and it being right in the middle of the building on the ground floor.


----------



## chriskre (Nov 10, 2011)

I too enjoyed my week there in May.

The beach was a bit rough for me to get in but it was nice and breezy all week long.  The balconies are fabulous.  
Big long balconies where everyone could sit in comfort and enjoy the view.  

The pool wasn't crowded when we were there in late May.  No problem getting a beach chair.  

The resort did a wine and cheese mixer one night which was nice and they play little name games so everyone gets acquainted.  

I think the staff really try to make this as nice a resort as possible.  Although it's a small place it really has everything you need for a great vacation.  

Sunday check-ins get a beachfront unit.   

I'd love to go back.  Great place.


----------

